# pictures



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea why the manage attachments button doesn't work? I can not post a picture to the forum anymore.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You don't need to use the "manage attachments" button for photos. Use the "Insert Image" icon on the compose message toolbar (Its the 3rd icon from the right, and looks like a square with dots in the corners.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

thank you rader...worked like a charm


----------

